# Multivitamin



## PinkFloyd (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey there,

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good all-in-one vitamin I could take, or if it's possible to make my own. I don't eat well or often and I don't get much sleep, so I thought taking some supplements would help me get everything I need. I'm in decent shape and otherwise in good health, so I'm just looking for something to keep me energized and balanced.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2010)

Any of the major brands of multis will work about the same.  If you have a Costco or BJs near you, you can also buy their brand.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 31, 2010)

I heard Dr. Dean Edell talking on the radio yesterday. He said there was a recent study that said women taking a multivitamin are 19% more likely to get cancer!

Multivitamins might lead to breast cancer in older women--study | TheMedGuru


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2010)

PinkFloyd, has your doctor recommended this to you? There are any number of decent "One-A-Day" vitamins out there. I take one mostly for the calcium and Vitamin D. Think mine is just a drugstore brand. I just went and compared the bottles. My Dr told me what levels I should look for and I went to find that.


----------



## cmarchibald (Apr 11, 2010)

Has anyone found a multivitamin that does NOT contain zinc?  I have a serious zinc allergy and I cannot find one that doesn't contain a megadose of it.  I have had to stop taking vitamins after I discovered this problem and gave up my multivitamin.  For cost and convenience reasons I'd rather continue taking only one.  But I think my only alternative may be to get several different kinds of vitamins that a multi would otherwise give me.


----------

